

Tell HN: Distributing processing to website visitors with web workers - notauser
http://github.com/revis/Really-Cloudy

======
notauser
I wanted to play with web workers, and with node.js, so last night I hacked up
a way to send data to clients to be background processed.

The queue server sends a javascript function and some data to web-worker
capable clients to process as a background task.

The queue server is pretty basic but it does do things such as ensure that the
result has been confirmed by more than one client.

Anyway, the code is on GitHub in case anyone wants to laugh at the quality :-)

(Incidentally 10% of my visitors are on web worker capable clients now. I
don't think many of them would chose to opt in however. It would be more
useful in a corporate type environment.)

